# Stihl BR 550 Blower issue



## Buzzaro (Dec 12, 2020)

Hey Guys,
Got an issue with a Stihl BR550 blower that I am having trouble figuring out. It's older and I got it used so I don't know the history of the unit. I've had it for a couple years now and it's usually run pretty well. Lately though, while it generally starts pretty easy and will stay running it does act strange and drops power under certain conditions. Specifically, if I rotate my body left or lean forward it will lose power. The power will remain reduced until I rotate my body quickly right or place my hand over the nozzle and create back pressure or resistance. It has a distinctly different sound while this is happening. I thought it might be a fuel starvation issue and so I've replaced the fuel lines and the tank vent. Any ideas of what it could be? 
Thanks


----------



## OddSawz (Dec 12, 2020)

Have you adjusted the valves in a while?

I rebuilt one of these recently...I find the carburetor accelerator pumps can cause some erratic running.


----------



## Buzzaro (Dec 12, 2020)

Yes, I adjusted the valves a week ago and it didn't make any difference for the issue. How do I check the accelerator pump on the carb?


----------



## Buzzaro (Dec 19, 2020)

I figured out how to fix it. 







I messed with the fuel delivery. Checked for for line blockage but it just didn’t seem to be the issue. I didn’t want to end up $100-200 in parts and the better part of a weekend to not be able to figure it out. So I sold the Stihl and picked up this Husky. I had planned on getting another Stihl but the dealer was out and had no idea when they’d be in. So I went down the road to the Husky shop and they had this one. I showed the mechanic a video I had of the Stihl and he seemed to think it was something loose in the fan assembly causing it to rub.


----------



## Whiskers (Dec 19, 2020)

There’s nothing to really come loose in the fan assembly. Decadbonizer can work wonders on these things. The valves are tiny and can get carboned up.


----------



## Buzzaro (Dec 20, 2020)

Whiskers said:


> There’s nothing to really come loose in the fan assembly. Decadbonizer can work wonders on these things. The valves are tiny and can get carboned up.



He seemed to think it was maybe the bearings the impeller shaft is on have some play in them or something along those lines. Whatever the issue, I sold it to a guy who was pretty confident he could take of it.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Jan 6, 2021)

Buzzaro said:


> I figured out how to fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the 580? The specs look pretty good on that. Did you check out the new echo?


----------



## Buzzaro (Feb 20, 2021)

ElevatorGuy said:


> Is that the 580? The specs look pretty good on that. Did you check out the new echo?



I liked the BR550 I was using so went to the stihl dealer first. They were out of any backpack blowers and said they had no idea when they would get any in. So I went down the road to the Husky shop and they had this 580mkII in stock so I picked it up. Pretty lucky to have both a good stihl and a good husky dealer in town for options. I didn’t check out Echo. This 580 though is a big step up from the 550 I was looking at the stihl 700 or 800 but availability just didn’t make it an option.


----------



## ElevatorGuy (Feb 21, 2021)

Buzzaro said:


> I liked the BR550 I was using so went to the stihl dealer first. They were out of any backpack blowers and said they had no idea when they would get any in. So I went down the road to the Husky shop and they had this 580mkII in stock so I picked it up. Pretty lucky to have both a good stihl and a good husky dealer in town for options. I didn’t check out Echo. This 580 though is a big step up from the 550 I was looking at the stihl 700 or 800 but availability just didn’t make it an option.


I had a br550 before my echo. I liked it, Just needed a larger one after I moved. I would like to move up again.


----------

